# dynamischer Headbereich einer Webseite



## kapitän Forelle (24. Sep 2009)

Hallo,

Nachdem ich Google und viele viele Foren durchsucht und auch einigen getestet habe ist mein Antun noch nicht geklärt.

Ich möchte dass im head Bereich 


```
<link rel="stylesheet" href="<?php echo $this->baseurl ?>/templates/system/css/beispiel.css" type="text/css" />
```

nicht mehr die beispiel.css im html code steht sondern das es dynamisch beim öffnen der Seite generiert wird.

Hintergrund ser Sache ist, das bei verscheidenen Themen (sommer, Winter, Ostern, usw) die css komplett anders ist.

in meinem Verzeichniss habe ich zum testen zwei Dateien, die Beispiel.css und die beispiel_lottogewinn.css

ich möchte das über 

```
<script type="text/javascript">
if (lotto >= 1024) { ......   
}
</script>
```
aber erstens wo hinschreiben den script, 2. wie ansprechen (onload oder so)und 3. wie kann ich das realisieren?

DANKE für jeden Hinweis


----------



## maki (24. Sep 2009)

*verschoben*

Bitte lesen: http://www.java-forum.org/fuer-verirrte-fragen-zu-javascript/15912-ihr-seid-im-falschen-forum.html


----------



## kapitän Forelle (24. Sep 2009)

Hallo,


Das Java nicht gleich Javascript ist, ist bekannt und auch die UNTERSCHIEDLICHEN Auffassungen. Aber mit Java kann ich auch web-programme schreiben, die ......!

Und Danke für den "HÖFLICHEN HINWEIS" Forenmoderator Umgangstonbewertung = -5

Ist aber bei Bwertungsforen bereits bekannt der Moderator !!

Aber kopf hoch Höflichkeit ist Erziehungssache!!

Gruß Uwe Henze,


----------



## maki (24. Sep 2009)

Schön das wir uns mal unterhalten haben, ausführlich :lol:


----------

